# 2 spikes from the same growth , ever seen this before ?



## Sangii (Nov 20, 2006)

my paph It's Doll tried to bloom earlier this year but the spike did not grow properly and all I got was an awful flower...then today upon looking closely I realized there is a second distinct spike coming out of the same growth... it is not a second bud on the same spike but really a 2nd spike












ever seen this on a paph before ????


----------



## bwester (Nov 20, 2006)

Wow, nope never seen that before. I bet if you listed it on ebay as an "ultra rare mutation" or some crap like that you could make a few hundred


----------



## NYEric (Nov 20, 2006)

Kinky!


----------



## Heather (Nov 20, 2006)

I've seen it posted here or at the other forum once before, but I cannot for the life of me remember enough of the subject to do a search.


----------



## littlefrog (Nov 20, 2006)

I have a Paph Jogjae that does this fairly regularly (when I'm growing it well, which I'm not, right now).


----------



## slippertalker (Nov 20, 2006)

I have seen this a few times over the years. Usually you will get a short spike with a malformed flower, then another spike will generate and produce normal flowers. Unusual, yes but not unheard of....I have no idea why this occurs...


----------



## Rick (Nov 20, 2006)

littlefrog said:


> I have a Paph Jogjae that does this fairly regularly (when I'm growing it well, which I'm not, right now).



What are the parents of Jogjae Vs Doll.

This is pretty weird. Is it a parentage issue?


----------



## Heather (Nov 20, 2006)

Rick said:


> What are the parents of Jogjae Vs Doll.
> 
> This is pretty weird. Is it a parentage issue?




It's Doll is (St. Swithin x malipoense) and Jogjae is praestans x glaucophyllum. Hrm....


----------



## TADD (Nov 20, 2006)

I usually would remove the deformed short spike, I think it is part of the "new spike that got hung up in the plant. It looks like a new spike, but it is still the same one. A few of our Paph Sacagewa's Slipper get stuck.


----------



## e-spice (Nov 21, 2006)

Had the exact same thing happen to a Paph. Harold Koopowitz last year.






Bob Wellenstein of Antec Labs had this to say about it:
_This periodically appears on forums and we frequently get emails regarding two inflorescences on one fan in a Paph. It is, with only one exception that we've seen, the same situation. If you look closely, you have only the ovary of the deformed flower in view. It attaches to the inflorescence, the same one that is now emerging, deep in the leaf axil. So you have only one inflorescence where the first ovary branched down within the leaf axil, and because the flower bud formed in this tight space you have a deformed flower. We see this on several plants every year, but in many years of flowering a large number of Paphs, we have only seen one true instance of two inflorescences from the same fan._

Hope this helps,
e-spice


----------



## NYEric (Nov 21, 2006)

Yep, kinky!


----------



## Sangii (Nov 21, 2006)

thanks all and especially e-spice. Did the second flower look normal on your plant ?


----------



## L I Jane (Nov 21, 2006)

I had never seen this before but I've got a paph with a crippled flower with a short stubby stem.When it was coming up I just had a rosy point but then it did turn & the flower formed so after reading this I went out to look at mine & guess what I saw ? Now what are the odds of that?Mine is Paph Marilyn Hansen.


----------



## littlefrog (Nov 21, 2006)

I'd have to say that on my Jogjae, it isn't a bud that hasn't escaped the sheath on the same spike, but two entirely separate spikes... If paph spikes branched, like phrags, I'd be open to the interpretation that the branch was below the sheath. But... Whatever it is, it is pretty rare.


----------



## Rayb (Jan 19, 2007)

I just happened to see this from doing a search . The same thing happened to me. The same plantIt's Doll Tadd told me to get my fingers down in there and just pull it out. I hated to do that after waiting so long for a bloom There may be a picture of it on my album but I'm having a problem with it on photo bucket. Well it wasn't long and the inflorence began growing again or a different one from the same place same plant and the flower looked fine. There was no sign on it that I had plucked it out so I figured I had another spike. It's almost time for it to spike againso it will be interesting to see what happens this time.I think it will be fine now.
Ray


----------



## toddybear (Jan 19, 2007)

I got a Paph. Pinocchio X Luna Moth that did a similar thing this year. The flower barely made it above the foliage...in fact, the stem didn't...just the ovary and then was terribly deformed. I will give it one more chance but then its to the compost pile....seems like all ours have a multifloral X unifloral...maybe the genetics are too mixed up at times.


----------



## Sangii (Jan 19, 2007)

I'll post a picture this week end of the "It's Doll" I was talking about in this thread. The second spike has fully grown and is indeed a second separate spike; 2 buds just about to open....


----------



## Ron-NY (Jan 19, 2007)

I had a vini a couple of years ago throw a semi 2 spiker. By that I mean there were 2 flowers with the spike was partially fused about 3/4 of the way up. I think I have a pic of it on my home computer, if I didn't delete it.


----------



## smartie2000 (Jan 19, 2007)

Freaks!!! I have an urge to cut it open to see what's going on inside the plant.


----------



## Ernie (Jan 19, 2007)

I agree w/ Bob W. Essentially, it's a very short spike and the first flower's ovary emerged before the spike elongated. I have a Paph Honey (phil x prim) that does this maybe one out of three bloomings. 

-Ernie


----------

